# Verkaufe Klöckner-Moeller PS3 Incl. Programmiergerät und vielen Handbüchern



## Stormycrowd (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe noch eine SPS auf dem Dachboden gefunden, vielleicht hat jemand von euch Interesse daran:

KLÖCKNER-MOELLER PS3 incl. Programmiergerät, Benutzerhandbüchern und EEPROM-Modul EE1-PS3

1 x SPS PS3 + Netzkabel
1 x Programiergerät PRG 3 + Verbindungskabel
1 x EEPROM-Modul EE1-PS3
1 x SystemRMQ Anzeigetafel.
1 x Bedienungshandbuch Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung PS3 Programmiergerät
1 x Bedienungshandbuch PS3 Programmierung in Kontaktplan (KOP) mit Lichtgriffel-Programmiergerät PRG 300
1 x Bedienungshandbuch PS3-Prgrammierung in Anweisungsliste (AWL) mit PRG 3, PRG 3S, PRG 300
1 x Leitfaden für Einsteiger: „Automatisieren mit SPS“
1 x Handbuch Teil 1: Hardware, Projektierung. (Succos PS3)
1 x Handbuch Teil 2: Software, Programmiersprache. (Succos PS3)
1 x Handbuch Teil 3: Programmbeispiele (Succos PS3)
1 x Aufstellanleitung für das EEPROM-Modul

Preis: verhandelbar! 
Bei Interesse bitte eine PN oder Mail an mich. 


LG Felix


----------



## Stormycrowd (3 November 2008)

Es scheint ja nicht so großes Interesse zu bestehen. 
Kann mir jemand von den Fachleuten verraten ob sowas überhaupt noch gebraucht wird? 
Sonst fliegt das zeugs nämlich auf den Elektroschrott


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 November 2008)

Glaub da isses gut aufgehoben. Ich hab im letzten Jahr ein paar davon ausgebaut und das fliegen beigebracht.


----------



## august123 (3 November 2008)

so schön erhalten und alles dabei, ich würde nen Versuch im ebay starten, Bilder hast jetzt eh schon gemacht usw. 
Wenn sich jemand für 5€ daran freut ist das doch super und du packst es in ne Kiste und schickst es raus, fertig


----------



## Stormycrowd (17 Dezember 2008)

Verkauft!!!


----------



## The EYE (17 Dezember 2008)

bei ebay? fuer wieviel?


----------



## nico (18 Dezember 2008)

Hey, so topmoderne Geräte haben wir auch noch im Einsatz . Zum Glück laufen die bisher noch einwandfrei...


----------



## mike62 (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo Stormycrowd,

ist das Material noch zu haben und was kostet es?

Gruß

Mike62


----------



## UPa (26 Juni 2010)

Hallo Felix,,

Ich habe Deine Anzeige
*Verkaufe Klöckner-Moeller PS3 Incl.  Programmiergerät und vielen Handbüchern*
gelesen und hätte Interesse daran.

Interessant wären für mich (wenn der Preis stimmt),
1 x SPS PS3 + Netzkabel
1 x Programiergerät PRG 3 +  Verbindungskabel
1 x EEPROM-Modul EE1-PS3



LG Paul


----------



## Matze001 (26 Juni 2010)

Warum liest niemand die Beiträge komplett?

			 				17.12.2008, 13:56  			 			 			Verkauft!!


MfG

Marcel


----------

